# *****VINTAGE WRUW MAY 2015*****



## James A

Welcome to May.



Have a great weekend everybody.

Regards,


----------



## pilotswatch

Wishing you all a nice and sunny month of May. Flieger Watch


----------



## superhill

my newest one. jlc futurematic


----------



## german

Big "Tachymeter monopussoir" chronograph with polychrome enamel dial.
Indeed it is early 1910's pocket watch movement, placed in new case (my job =).
Rose gold plated hands for time, blued steel hands for chrono indication.
Button at "4" position for classic single-button chronograph Start-Stop-Reset.










Movement photo: http://toymex.uk/img/289-2.jpg


----------



## GUTuna

Celebrating May Day Soviet Sturmanskie Civil style


----------



## Renoldi

For worker's day










Slava russian quartz


----------



## docbenj

Vintage for 1st of May


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas

Wacky all the way


----------



## vandervenus

Straight from Italy comes this remarkable noryl-fiber NOS seventies watch. It's called the Claro Beach Star and it wears light as a feather. I totally dig the original watch strap and the bright orange hands. I also like the square shape and love the minty dial. I looked up this model and it appears to come in many different happy colors. What a funky timepiece. It has made me smile all day


----------



## Henry Krinkle

The middle child in the NCC family

aP1010501 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010493 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010507 by hankblanc, on Flickr

Hard to believe this movement is forty years old.


----------



## Wibbs

I just love Rado. No rehash of old designs, they weren't afraid to rock the boat, hell they were capsizing it.  Great time for watch design IMH. Even big names like Omega were pushing boundaries and companies like LIP appear to have dropped acid 









1940's DOXA issued "DH' in stainless steel(most DH's were plated brass).


----------



## dspt

I usually wear g-shock when I bike. but for the 1st of May I had to have my grand-dad USSR watch (converted by my order)


----------



## Helioshiye

BULOVA ACCUTRON


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## cooma




----------



## winners76

Casual Friday...


----------



## nick10

I wish you all to have a good month!


----------



## laikrodukas

dspt said:


> I usually wear g-shock when I bike. but for the 1st of May I had to have my grand-dad USSR watch (converted by my order)
> View attachment 3834946


Never seen a shock-protected molnija :/


----------



## Tomcat1960

Late to the show with a 'classy' Timex 

Timex week, fifth:



























Timex Automatic 'Empire' Day-Date ref. 37719 10979 cal. M109

This beauty came as a surprise from the box of scrap watches I had sent to my watchmaker. She showed it to me and suggested I use its dial and hands on the all-steel Timex I showed yesterday. I fell in love with it immediately but deemed it a bad fit to the powerful, energetic case shape of the other one.

This case suits it better:










(And good to know it's watertight.)










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

vandervenus said:


> Straight from Italy comes this remarkable noryl-fiber NOS seventies watch. It's called the Claro Beach Star and it wears light as a feather. I totally dig the original watch strap and the bright orange hands. I also like the square shape and love the minty dial. I looked up this model and it appears to come in many different happy colors. What a funky timepiece. It has made me smile all day
> 
> View attachment 3833290
> View attachment 3833322


'Force out the crown?' Ouch 

What movement is inside? Does it really have a split stem?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Wibbs said:


> I just love Rado. No rehash of old designs, they weren't afraid to rock the boat, hell they were capsizing it.  Great time for watch design IMH. Even big names like Omega were pushing boundaries and companies like LIP appear to have dropped acid
> 
> View attachment 3834610
> 
> 
> 1940's DOXA issued "DH' in stainless steel(most DH's were plated brass).


Thank You. It was a time for radical thought in watch design. I agree Lip and Louis Rossel were both even further out than Rado.

I don't know if you'd seen it or not, but this is my gold plate collection of all the NCCs ( with their slogan from the time added)

NCC- Years Ahead by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## 93EXCivic

laikrodukas said:


> Never seen a shock-protected molnija :/


Didn't the 3603 have shock-protection?


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## mkws




----------



## busmatt

Rotary GT



















Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## cd1963

A little fun today. Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## JP71624




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Paleotime

My 1932 Bulova President is marking time today...


----------



## Wibbs

Henry Krinkle said:


> Thank You. It was a time for radical thought in watch design. I agree Lip and Louis Rossel were both even further out than Rado.
> 
> I don't know if you'd seen it or not, but this is my gold plate collection of all the NCCs ( with their slogan from the time added)
> 
> NCC- Years Ahead by hankblanc, on Flickr


Oh my&#8230; That is a _Fantastic_ collection Sir! *jawdrop*  I think I wee'd myself a little looking at your Rado at the top left. And no, it's not my age&#8230; 

Only recently I saw a very rare Rado beast on another forum, a Rado with the quartz Beta 21 movement. Have a look, I reckon it's right up your alley HK  The chap who sourced it is a major league early quartz collector/expert/nutter[delete as applicable] . A really lovely bloke with it and _extremely_ knowledgable. His focus is Omega, but as you know everyone has their faults


----------



## efauser




----------



## Henry Krinkle

efauser said:


>


Love your Birks KonTiki!


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Wibbs said:


> Oh my&#8230; That is a _Fantastic_ collection Sir! *jawdrop*  I think I wee'd myself a little looking at your Rado at the top left. And no, it's not my age&#8230;
> 
> Only recently I saw a very rare Rado beast on another forum, a Rado with the quartz Beta 21 movement. Have a look, I reckon it's right up your alley HK  The chap who sourced it is a major league early quartz collector/expert/nutter[delete as applicable] . A really lovely bloke with it and _extremely_ knowledgable. His focus is Omega, but as you know everyone has their faults


Thank you!

The Rado Quartz 8192 is THE grail Rado. I know of photographic evidence of only two. They cost thousands of dollars when issued. The oen you linked to ahs a Lapis Lazuli dial. They also came with Tigereye dials.

The case of them is very similar to the NCC-101, which is the black dialed model in my photograph.









Back to the NCC models, I also have a stainless 101 and 505, the tungsten cased version of the 505, the Diastar 515, and a project 404 in steel as well.


----------



## efauser

Thanks, I love it. I was looking for a Kontiki and also a birth year watch, when I came across this. I got both in one watch.


----------



## steve399

not sure if this counts... My '86 first model Ironman.......fresh strap


----------



## Bogartrules

San Diego with son







wearing the rolex he's going to inherit







United States Marine Corps at resort Dell Coranado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fugitive Moi

A 'work watch' for me today as I'm busy in the yard causing mechanical death & mayhem.

Citizen Eagle Seven from the early 80's.


----------



## rainbowfix

Defying....


----------



## WatchNewbi3

1940 Pierpoint Cal FHF30


----------



## Pharmlou

Pogue time at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandervenus

Tomcat1960 said:


> 'Force out the crown?' Ouch
> 
> What movement is inside? Does it really have a split stem?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Hi Tomcat,

This is what I found online: 
"The Beach Star was produced between 1969 and 1973 as a concept to make a mass-produced, highly water-resistant, sports watch using a mechanical BFG movement and front-loading, Noryl-Fiber plastic/metal alloy case. At least 7 different colours appear to have been available, including black, red, blue, green, yellow, white and silver/grey. The concept and the manufacturing technique was the precursor to that developed by Swatch some 10 years later. The watch was "standard issue" to the Basel City Fire Department."

I'm not really tempted to open it up. Changing a watch strap is as far as I dare to go with my two left hands.


----------



## busmatt

Wearing the Rotary GT to drive my bus










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## dspt

laikrodukas said:


> Never seen a shock-protected molnija :/


you are right, this one is not shock-protected, it was a bit of an unnecessary risk. good thing I have plenty of spare balance staffs : )


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wow lots of nice watches already !

I'm wearing my black 30s SS Eberhard monopusher lounging on the weekend - this watch isn't a daily 'wearer' but after having a lot of work done on it it seems in quite robust shape now. Timed on watch tracker it's off about 12 spd - not bad for an 80 year old watch ! Have a relaxing weekend everyone ! Scott

PS - I know some of you said 'no Natos' - but it's a short run situation !










Here's today's recheck - on Watch Tracker...










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotswatch

This one hasn't been out for awhile.


----------



## slopingsteve

This is just a cool design, a good time-keeper and reliable. Every time I look at it I think it is a damn shame I don't wear it more often, but I am such a tart when it comes to watches that it is most often the most recently acquired that holds my attention, whether bought off the bay or at the boot sale: a quandry that often tests me but one to which I have no answer as yet.....
You know what I mean......
(You'll notice that I posted this tomorrow)


----------



## Renoldi

Helbros 20 atm

Über ale


----------



## Paleotime

For a busy Saturday - The Elgin Legionnaire 402 c. 1932. A pretty big watch - running the Elgin 4/0s


----------



## Sdasurrey

Paleotime said:


> For a busy Saturday - The Elgin Legionnaire 402 c. 1932. A pretty big watch - running the Elgin 4/0s
> 
> View attachment 3845410


Fab enamel inlaid bezel ?

For anyone able to check it out in print or on-line - there's a great article about John Mayer - the song writer guitarist who it turns out is a fab watch collector including vintage - I hadn't read his 'stuff' on Hodinkee - but he's quoted in the NYT article saying, guys came up to him, saying:

'My Wife or Girlfriend thought I was crazy for caring about (vintage) watches so much, until I told her John Mayer was the very same way.'










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime

> Fab enamel inlaid bezel ?


Yup - original black enamel on the bezel and on the sides...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1962 vintage TianJin WuYi, even if it's a day too late.

Ric

p.s. WuYi basically means May Day.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ slopingsteve: wow - that Rotary is cool! Should you ever wish to split with it, pls. let me know!

* * *​
Timex week, sixth:



























Timex Automatic Daydate, ref. 48851 10977 cal. M109

It has seen some life already, evidenced by a few scratches on case and crystal. Still, its dial is in immaculate condition. And it runs well within chronometer specs - some 10 seconds slow in six days!



















Not exactly a bed of roses, but it has found a cosy retirement home in one of my boxes, together with its sisters.



















Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## nicolas21000

A gift from my wife.
18k rose gold Longines.
Hagwe.


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## DaBaeker

Having fun with my first early quartz [heq] 1974 Seiko King Quartz. Love the little quartz logo on dial and crown. enjoying the extreme accuracy. 


and the kanji date. its friday  (i think these were mostly sold in asian market) Also the integrated textured SS bracelet signed KQ. Its all so high 70s design. I know these TV dials/integrated thin bracelets are not the rage now but I think in a few years when more collectors see mid 70s as true vintage and realize quartz revolutionized watch industry with first quartz-they will be appreciated more for breaking with the very stubborn and traditional style of most Swiss and even Japanese mechanicals.



the blue is between the over-saturated blue above and the cerulean blue below:


----------



## anzac1957

anzac1957 said:


> Cheers


Still with this Waltham.. amazing how quickly the slim strap feels right..


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ DaBaeker: yes, that _is_ a really cool quartz Seiko. And you're right - one should grab them now while they're affordable. Tuning forks are already running away, price wise, and early quartz (in my opinion) is the next big thing in the vintage market.

Timex week, seventh:

Today I'm showing off with the oldest Timex in my collection - a '21 Self-Wind' from 1963. Apart from the wonderful patina on its dial (the exception from the rule as Timex dials unusally are undestructible) its real secret is underneath the dial: 21 jewels.



























Timex '21' Automatic, ref. 6817 7463, cal. M74

Yes, ladies and gentlemen - jewels. Rubies. Stones. Call it as you like - it's something normally not found in a Timex, and not necessary for a Timex to run. After all, the material Timex manufactured their movements from - 'duralloy' - is exactly that: a very hard steel alloy into which the wheel bearings were bored. The needle-sharp balance pivots run in cones, which makes them unbreakable - the secret to Timex's robustness.

You don't recognize those jewels at first glance were it not for the 'sparkle' engravings on the rotor:










On closer inspection it becomes clear what makes this movement special:









_Source: Christoph Lorenz, The Metatechnical Cabinet_

An extensive, if unnecessary jewel accoutrement (even the pins in the pin pallet fork are made of artificial rubies) runs up to a count of twenty-one, suggesting a 'quality movement', on eyes' level with Swiss movements of the same time. Deception didn't do the trick, however: for a Timex the watches were rather expensive, being sold in the price range where one could actually buy a decent middle-class watch. Thus production ended after only eight years in 1968.

What remained were watches doing what they were made for: show the time, precisely, reliably. They've done so ever since, without much fuss.

Quite laid back, actually. ;-)










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

50s CAUNY CHRONO on the CANAL in Surrey on the way to Guildford - with a CANAL Boat - cheers ! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

Look ma, no hands!









1977 Seiko with a calculator app&#8230; *runs now* 

May dig out an old windup as the day wears on. I have too many watches, or too few wrists.


----------



## Venkat

Incredible caravelle today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime

Fresh off my bench and on the shake down cruise...c. 1944 Elgin Deluxe 5513A. Somebody "flaired" the lugs - but did an even job of it so I decided to leave it that way. Besides - it keeps a little personality from a previous owner that way.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## nick10

My latest find, Omega Constellation 168.029 from 1970:


----------



## JP71624

Have a blessed Sunday, guys!


----------



## James A

Wore the pin lever over the weekend and now for the start of the working week.



Regards,


----------



## rainbowfix

From GDR ... restored case... running like a champ...


----------



## Emre

Today 'dead beat seconds' or let's phrase it more symphatetic ' jumping seconds', powered by Chezard 7400 movement this simple and elegant '50s timepiece is a winner in its own waters.

My colleague in office recognized I wear something different today and asked what it is.

Me, with enthusiasm: "This is a simple,yet interesting watch. The seconds hand jumps every second instead of sweeping away like in most mechanical watches. "

He: "Hah, like my watch, it also jumps every second" and shows me his 'Armani' quartz watch.

Now where do you start explaining the whole thing ? 









Wishing you all a succesful week...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Vietnam era Zodiac Sea Wolf:



























Zodiac Sea Wolf cal. 72 (ca. 1970)

... caught on the train ... ;-)










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught

Toronto_Time said:


>


I like that T-Time reminds of this........................






.....my little big Titan.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Tomcat1960 said:


> Yes, ladies and gentlemen - jewels. Rubies. Stones. Call it as you like - it's something normally not found in a Timex, and not necessary for a Timex to run. After all, the material Timex manufactured their movements from - 'duralloy' - is exactly that: a very hard steel alloy into which the wheel bearings were bored. The needle-sharp balance pivots run in cones, which makes them unbreakable - the secret to Timex's robustness.
> 
> You don't recognize those jewels at first glance were it not for the 'sparkle' engravings on the rotor:
> 
> An extensive, if unnecessary jewel accoutrement (even the pins in the pin pallet fork are made of artificial rubies) runs up to a count of twenty-one, suggesting a 'quality movement', on eyes' level with Swiss movements of the same time. Deception didn't do the trick, however: for a Timex the watches were rather expensive, being sold in the price range where one could actually buy a decent middle-class watch. Thus production ended after only eight years in 1968.
> 
> What remained were watches doing what they were made for: show the time, precisely, reliably. They've done so ever since, without much fuss.
> 
> Quite laid back, actually. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


I almost bought one of those the other day. I didn't know it was produced for such a short time. Now I wish I had of.


----------



## Bogartrules

San Diego with son







wearing the rolex he's going to inherit







United States Marine Corps at resort Dell Coranado evening at the first resort I've ever been to.

This should have posted Saturday but tap talk keeps crashing worthless app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

That's one long evening


----------



## Bogartrules

Back home today my last post was FUBARED by Taptalk so it posted rite before this one if this post rite lol.







it's a 77 Waltham Swiss automatic with a compressor case I love this old watch keeps time as good as my Rolex just doesn't get the resale value it deserves










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vandervenus

Apollonaught said:


> I like that T-Time reminds of this........................
> View attachment 3866778
> .....my little big Titan.


I'd like to join this happy family with my Enicar Sport watch


----------



## howards4th

May the 4th be with you!


----------



## Helioshiye

Found it last weekend, after fixed with the chrono function , put on wrist tonight.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## DC guy

Shiny new shoes for my Gruen!


----------



## rainbowfix

On my first vintage chrono..... not a bad chrono to start off a collection I guess...


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Roamer for me today.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

No, it is not, Rainbowfix... So beautiful your *Gallet  *what's inside the case?
Today ( actually, allready yesterday ) with the Multi-Year-Calendar from *Orient*,powered by 46D movement...

Ok,i know that is a mid 90's watch,but even so...

Hadn't seen wrist time laytely,maybe time to go elsewhere...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

1962 vintage Tianjin WuYi.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960

Ali's watch:



























Zodiac SST 36000, cal. 86

:-d

Best
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

Just back from a service including new crystal/crown a 1950`s Roamer with a nice dial which catches the light nicely from different directions,the nice red arrow head seconds hand and has slightly unusual lugs for the time I think (at least I`ve not seen them on any other Roamers from the period.)
Gold plating is in excellent shape ,aged patina to dial which made me wonder if watches worn by smokers might suffer more from tarnishing on a watch dial ?(in the same way as it stains paintwork in a house).
The watch seems to have had minimal wear so it seems slightly strange to me 



















inside is the long-lived MST 372 movement.
I`m not a huge fan of the old fixo-flex gold plated bracelets of the time but it seem s to suit the watch (and it doesn`t trap my wrist hairs ! )...thought a leather strap might look a bit strange with those lugs?
Happy winding,
Demonfinder


----------



## eeki

Trying out my new purchase:









It's by no means perfect, but then again it is by no means new! Needs at least a new crystal (which I have) and a new strap.


----------



## mkws

eeki said:


> Trying out my new purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's by no means perfect, but then again it is by no means new! Needs at least a new crystal (which I have) and a new strap.


Change the strap and crystal, and it will be perfect!


----------



## Sdasurrey

I can't say this West End Extra Drs watch from 1925 gets very much 'wrist time' so I decided later in the day to 'spread the love' - early Longines centre seconds movement, cheers ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

This slightly battered piece of 70's watch.









It's actually an Accuquartz. In the anniversary tuning fork shaped case from 1975. It got a dial transplant at some stage. It should be blue. Has the smooth sweep and hum of an Accutron, but the accuracy of a quartz motor driving the tuning forks. It's actually one of my most accurate watches. Well under 20 seconds per year.


----------



## demonfinder

Nice Bulova Wibbs ..great bracelet too.
I still haven`t got a Bulova in my collection yet ... are Accutrons still easy to get serviced ?
A steer as to a good starter model would be good :0)
Cheers,
Demonfinder


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today back at* Vulcain *_Kilimandjaro _with a friend's *Seiko* 4205 side by side...


----------



## Wibbs

demonfinder said:


> Nice Bulova Wibbs ..great bracelet too.
> I still haven`t got a Bulova in my collection yet ... are Accutrons still easy to get serviced ?
> A steer as to a good starter model would be good :0)
> Cheers,
> Demonfinder


Thanks DF. There are a good few specialists who service them now. A couple in the UK too.

I dunno about starter models TBH D, there are folks on here with far more knowledge about these. I do know that there are pitfalls, like fake space views, battery voltage problems and the like. I got that one(and a spare ) because I dig early quartz and Bulova were extremely clever in how they converted one of their tuning fork movements to the new tech. I'd stick up a "Help accutron dudes" thread you should get great advice.


----------



## busmatt

Been wearing modern and large lately, time for small and simple









Seamaster 552cal

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Bogartrules

Helioshiye said:


> Found it last weekend, after fixed with the chrono function , put on wrist tonight.


Brilliant find sir that rocks and yes in a good way 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## demonfinder

So many watches..so little money !
Guess I`ll have to do a bit of research Wibbs and ask my local watch guy his view as well.
I`ve always liked the classic 30`s/40`s Bulova`s and after recently seeing a few nice Accutron`s and other brand nice early electronic/quartz models it`s sparked my interest to buy :0)
(I may have to lose a few less loved items to raise so funds though :0( )
This recent buy started my electronic collection.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/vintage-wruw-march-2015-a-1613706-53.html#post14296058

Cheers for the help .
Demonfinder


----------



## thejollywatcher

Back to the 60s.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowfix

As suggested by laikrodukas way back in Feb... I got this guy a leather strap....it's excellent advice in my opinion....  

Was....


----------



## abzack




----------



## Ric Capucho

Late 1970s vintage Shuangling 20 Zuan. Probably a prototype of some sort.

Ric


----------



## rainbowfix

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello
> 
> No, it is not, Rainbowfix... So beautiful your *Gallet  *what's inside the case?


Hi Pedro,

Just saw your question... the Gallet multichron 12 has an Excelsior Park 40 inside that looked like this...










One of my Favourite Movement...
Cheers..  
KK


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today, the lovely Cortébert Automatic:



























Cortébert Automatic, cal. 451 (AS 1250)

The old thing hails from the early 1950s. Watertight, shockproofed and equipped with an automatic movement it was certainly a premium watch in its days, on eyes' level with Omega and Certina. Cortébert enjoyed a fine reputation for rugged, precise watches. However, they had missed the bus, somehow, and when demand for automatic watches grew in the early 1950s they found themselves without an in-house calibre.

In that situation they reverted to the proven AS 1250 by mass producer A. Schild and improved it with their own escapement and crown mechanism. This paid off and turned the already fine AS 1250 into a movement fit for chronometer certification: this is one of the most precise watches in my collection.

And definitely the one with the most beautiful hands :-d










Best
Tomcat


----------



## 93EXCivic

Olma today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsamsa

Trying out a Brooks Brothers nylon strap for spring:









It's 16mm, so a bit small but I really like the pattern and it has gold hardware.


----------



## busmatt

I'm trying a new strap too,










70's funk in honour of the late, great, Erol Brown RIP






Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Pedro Pereira

rainbowfix said:


> Hi Pedro,
> 
> Just saw your question... the Gallet multichron 12 has an Excelsior Park 40 inside that looked like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Favourite Movement...
> Cheers..
> KK


Hello 

beautiful and distinctive " watch engine",thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today ( late again,since Thursday,already ) went back to this *Orient *_King Diver_,powered by 469 *workhorse *movement.

I love this watch,with is flamboyant dial,allways changing everytime you look at the watch... It's hard to get the real thing on photo,when... the real thing changes all the time.

Good timekeeper too,should have more "call of duty" use...

I beg your pardon for so many pics,only to show the changes...


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet Decimal, one of many remarkable watches coming out from the company...


----------



## ceanag

Delbana 57 Jewel Automatic - has a few issues but keeps great time.


----------



## vinataba

Dien Bien Phu anniversary 7/5/1954


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Hand wind Rotary









Nice watch this, fab graduated dial and one of the nicest bracelets I've seen 









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Paleotime

Fresh in my collection and a model I have been looking for. The Elgin Model 1485 running the 4/0s 17j movement, c. 1932.







Pretty good sized watch for its age...


----------



## Emre

Love those hands Paleotime,have something similar in one my '30s watches,very chic.

Today, Kelek 1369 casing Waltham:


----------



## demonfinder

A rare outing for something Germanic today..
A chocolate brown and gold number from Anker ..a company I know very little about.
This watch was one of my first purchases dipping into the world of vintage watches about 18 months ago.
It`s in pretty good condition,20 micron GP so I suspect it may have been fairly upmarket in it`s day. 
I suspect it may be from the `50`s due to the shape of the lugs ?
It keeps great time and is only marred slightly by some numb-nuts slightly clumsy attempt to touch up some of the paint on some of the indices.




















Off for a G+T in the garden now ...to forget about the relentless U.K. babble about the new royal birth of Princess Something and the General Election
Regards,
Demonfinder

Sorry -
Ignore the next photo..not related to the Anker but can`t delete for some reason


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Friday Felco, driven by an AS1130 workhorse movement. So...this working week is almost cooked. Avagoodweekend everybody.



Regards


----------



## abzack




----------



## rainbowfix

Good morning! Some Autavia time today...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## okidoc01

Enicar ultrasonic









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Modern on wrist










Vintage in pocket 









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ demonfinder: very cool Anker indeed! That case shape is distinctly Seventies', quite ahead of its time ;-)

Anker, by the way, was a trading brand, similar to Dugena, selling good watches to a middle classs public. You can find all sorts of movements inside, from the ubiquitous PUW, DuRoWe and ETA/Valjoux to more elusive makers like Förster and Hermann Bauer. Challenged economically in the 1970s by the ever cheaper Quartz watches they reverted to lower-quality pin-lever movements, damaging their reputation for good. As far as I know the brand name is used for low-tier quartz watches today.

* * *​
Since yesterday ...










... the Junghans Automatic:



























Junghans Automatic, cal. 653 (DURoWe 7525/2 (INT))

The Seventies could do outright beautiful, too ;-)










Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

London Meetings for funding discussion for my 'start-up' + Suit = on the train from Surrey wearing a 30s Gold Eberhard Chrono - have a a great day and weekend everyone ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helioshiye

toady change to Formida chrono, assume its landeron movement


----------



## howards4th

Happy Friday! I hope everyone is having or has had a good Friday. 
I Changed over to this little 1950's French built beauty last night, and I'm continuing to wear it today. 
LOV it!!! ;-)







My your weekend be a pleasant one.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## demonfinder

Thanks for the info Tomcat,
I had a little look inside and according to the markings (and my reading of Mikrolisk ) it has a Durowe 1032 movement (is that good/bad or mediocre? )in what looks to me as an amateur pretty clean order.
I though that it must have been a reasonable quality brand due to the quality of the plating.
It has fixed lugs too (17mm ) which I thought was fairly unusual for a watch which I presume dates to the `50`s or early `60`s?
Nice Junghans btw

Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## vandervenus

Another Enicar from the seventies: the golden age of watch design. It's even strapped on an original Enicar watch band.


----------



## Giotime

Certina Bristol 228


----------



## cd1963

A new to me Longines. Very solid.


----------



## Emre

Trying different nibs while training illuminating letters and 17th century writing styles,watch is from 20th century though


----------



## Wibbs

Given today is the anniversary of VE day when Germany unconditionally surrendered to Allied forces and the war in Europe was over, by complete coincidence I ended up wearing an issued watch from the regime that was thankfully defeated.









1940-41 Doxa "DH" Dienstuhr Heer(service watch army) in stainless steel*. Only 33 mm, but wears larger as they're quite chunky. That one is a great little timekeeper. One of these days I'll have a stiff drink or ten cups of strong tea and tackle reluming the hands.

*always go for the stainless steel ones if you can. I dunno what steel they were using but it's tough.


----------



## jackruff

Vintage Leather, a 1960's Wittnauer Professional Chronograph and a coffee after a hot Laksa at the Central Market on this cold and dreary day in Adelaide....


----------



## vinataba

A 1971's Seiko 6139-8002 with home-made leather strap.
.


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Town & Country today. 
In the office trying to find things to do (surf WUS), rather than the accounts that I should be doing and now listening to Hot Chocolate on the youtube, thanks to Matt:-d


----------



## anzac1957

After a bit more polishing....



Cheers


----------



## James A

Emre said:


> Trying different nibs while training illuminating letters and 17th century writing styles,watch is from 20th century though
> 
> View attachment 3917706


Wow Emre, thanks for showing.

Regards,


----------



## Marcus Santos

My wrist, not my watch. 

This Junghans belongs to my stepfather, it was passed on to him by his father, who recieved it as a gift from a German officer.

I wasn´t aware that Junghans had launched this model again: worn&wound | Introducing the Junghans Meister Telemeter - worn&wound


----------



## Bogartrules

Just got the LeJour FlyGraf








Not bad never polished and looking sweet I'll restore the crystal with some crest whitening lol. Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## okidoc01

Gruen, going down?  









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

1981 Omega MemoMaster









Awesome watch this, once you realise how advanced it was for it's time

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Afternoon change









355cal

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## laikrodukas

Mr. Foot-man strikes again


----------



## abzack




----------



## jackruff

1950's Wittnauer Professional Chronograph V72...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

20s Eberhard 'Red 12' chronograph for Church in Sunny Surrey, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

1914 Silver trench, re-powered with AS1130










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Bogartrules

Ok now down with the new to me omega lol








1977 Rolex GMT master
1974 Omega Mark IV
Tag Heuer Aquaracer auto 
LeJouR FlyGraf 
G-shock 3405
Poljot aviators 
PhillipWatch 
Seiko various 
+60


----------



## Giotime

Hamilton Intramatic. Buren 30 jewel microrotor


----------



## tinknocker

Good day to wear this


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Demonfinder: thanks a lot. Yes, I do believe, too, that your 'Anker' is of decent quality.

@ vinataba: nice Seiko! Interesting to see that it's chronograph hands are white, apparently?

@ Fugitive Moi: nice T+C! Which movement is inside? Does it really show hours and minutes only?

@ Marcus Santos: these are the stories we all long for ... go, tell it! ;-)

@ Bogartrules: that Flygraph is truly a looker. |>

* * *​
New to my collection and on my wrist since yesterday:




































Seiko Five 'Diamatic', ref. 6119-5450, cal. 6119C

This Japanese beauty shows off with a noisy Seventies case shape, a faceted crystal and this outstanding blue with hands and indexes:










Bold to be bold, so to say :-d

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Bogartrules

Just picked these up at flea market god I love them

Seiko DX 17 Jewell automatic with a funky crystal and custom silver bracelet 
Omega automatic 
And a Zodiac Datographic 

















Too many to list and no
I'm not joking lol.


----------



## James A

Swiss Chronograph with copper dial and crown pusher.



Landeron 47 with cam switch. Think I'll wear this for the next few days.



Regards,


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Gardening today with a roamer












Tomcat1960 said:


> nice T+C! Which movement is inside? Does it really show hours and minutes only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Certina T & C is 1968-69, 20 micron GP with a cal 25-651. I need to get a suitable second hand to complete it.

That Seiko looks nice in blue too TC :-!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## DaBaeker

enjoying this King Quartz I picked up last week more then I imagined. Its been hard to wear anything else this past week. It may be the 'newness' , maybe its the blue dial or it may be that I've caught another vintage bug and this will be the first of at least a few more. A Grand Quartz or another style KQ or even a Swiss 70s q. What I find particularly pleasing is that if somebody told me back in '09 or '10 that this is what I'd be collecting now I would have thought they were nuts

1974 Seiko:


----------



## Marcus Santos

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Demonfinder: thanks a lot. Yes, I do believe, too, that your 'Anker' is of decent quality.
> 
> @ vinataba: nice Seiko! Interesting to see that it's chronograph hands are white, apparently?
> 
> @ Fugitive Moi: nice T+C! Which movement is inside? Does it really show hours and minutes only?
> 
> *@ Marcus Santos: these are the stories we all long for ... go, tell it*! ;-)
> 
> @ Bogartrules: that Flygraph is truly a looker. |>
> 
> * * *​
> New to my collection and on my wrist since yesterday:
> 
> Seiko Five 'Diamatic', ref. 6119-5450, cal. 6119C
> 
> This Japanese beauty shows off with a noisy Seventies case shape, a faceted crystal and this outstanding blue with hands and indexes:
> 
> Bold to be bold, so to say :-d
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


...you mean the story of that Junghans??

Well, I never met my stepfather's father, he passed away before my mother and him met, but he was an officer, a doctor in the Brazilian Army during WW2. I know a lot of ppl don´t know, but Brazil fought the Germans in Italy along with the US 5th Army.

Although he wasn´t sent to Italy, he got a lot of war memorabilia (medals, pistols, badges and what-nots) from his friends who went there. At one point, an entire German division, 15k strong were made prisoners (they surrendered intentionally), as they preferred us to the Americans and Brits, as you may expect... And while imprisioned, they became friends with the Brazilians, since we hardly had bad blood between us, giving the Brazilian officers those gifts as tokens of friendship (as weird as that may sound, it´s true...).









Otto Fretter, German General, surrenders to Euclides Zenóbio da Costa, Brazilian General

This watch, though, did not come directly from that. Sorry, but the background was needed. After the war, a lot of Germans moved abroad and many ended up in Brazil. If I recall correctly, this watch came as a gift of long friendship from a German officer who moved to Brazil, who became friends with my stepfather´s father after both were out of the military.

Though this watch keeps time wonderfully, the sad part about it is that the movement, a cal. 88, was "raped" and the chronograph was taken from it............ It´s a real shame.... 









Not my picture

.........nice Seiko, BTW!!! A lot of character!!!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Literustyfan

1918 Waltham Trench Watch, sterling silver Keystone case, size 3/0s, 15 jewels, enamel shadow box military dial, skeleton hands, hand made Khaki strap with 1918 strap hardware.


----------



## Paleotime

My 1930 Bulova President for today...


----------



## Sdasurrey

So now that Paleotime is running for 'President of the Idaho Chapter of the Archeological Society' - Good luck !

So now, 'yup', I should say 'sorry' I'm Back to my Black Dial 30s Eberhard chronograph, in my garden - why sorry ?

I believe jackruff and Tomcat don't like it on a NATO - a grey NATO as I switched from black! I like my WUS friends Jackruff and Tomcat however !

Sorry to Jackruff and Tomcat ! Scott 









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

So, for today, my 1948 Zenith cal. 126-5, which just in the morning I've put on a new, brown lizard strap:


----------



## cd1963

Girard Perregaux for today.


The patina isn't so bad in person.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Marcus Santos: Yeah - that's the yarn we like |> ;-)



Marcus Santos said:


> (...) Though this watch keeps time wonderfully, the sad part about it is that the movement, a cal. 88, was "raped" and the chronograph was taken from it............ It´s a real shame....
> 
> (...)


What do you mean? To me it looks perfect? (Or is this not the movement in your watch?)



Marcus Santos said:


> .........nice Seiko, BTW!!! A lot of character!!!


Thank you very much! I like it a lot, indeed! But another one is on its way to be shown on Thursday :-d Think of an Omega Geneve Dynamic on steroids ;-)

Today I've been out with the elegant Edox:



























Edox Acapulco 202, cal. AS 1916

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today ( Monday 11 ) with *Cauny* Chronograph,powered by Valjoux 7733


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> So now that Paleotime is running for 'President of the Idaho Chapter of the Archeological Society' - Good luck !
> 
> So now, 'yup', I should say 'sorry' I'm Back to my Black Dial 30s Eberhard chronograph, in my garden - why sorry ?
> 
> I believe jackruff and Tomcat don't like it on a NATO - a grey NATO as I switched from black! I like my WUS friends Jackruff and Tomcat however !
> 
> Sorry to Jackruff and Tomcat ! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I vote YES for NATO on a chrono. A few months back when you switch over Scott to one of the NATOS on your chrono, I tried it, and it's the perfect fit I think.
I will switch over to a leather band if I get dressed up.







It's a cool look.b-)
Don't bend to pier pressure Scott :-d


----------



## rainbowfix

Putting this on nato too ...  ... Blue Carrera...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

howards4th said:


> I vote YES for NATO on a chrono. A few months back when you switch over Scott to one of the NATOS on your chrono, I tried it, and it's the perfect fit I think.
> I will switch over to a leather band if I get dressed up.
> View attachment 3952106
> 
> It's a cool look.b-)
> Don't bend to pier pressure Scott :-d


Thanks Howards4th ! Nato straps are certainly very functional when it comes to wearing chronos aground casually - I agree leather is nicer for more 'formal' times, cheers ! Scott

PS - I do like your NATO colour with your watch's dial ....!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Formal chrono on leather..



Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Simple










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Changed to the DOXA D










Slightly different to Wibbs' but another all stainless case, tough as old boots 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## LorenzoG

this since sunday ...


----------



## cd1963

I just put this 40's Crawford on a black braided band.


----------



## Tomcat1960

New kid on the block, humming:



























Bulova Accutron (Tuning Fork) cal. 2181










;-)

Regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Still with the Roamer as I fell asleep with on last night.


----------



## okidoc01

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Helioshiye

Aquastar today


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Venkat

Amazing SEIKO today! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Following Pedro's Cauny - 50s Cauny Prima Chrono at the 'bowling green' with a green NATO with matching gold plated NATO buckles .... Best Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## cd1963

I seem to be on a 40's focus today. Here's a nice HydePark that just arrived.


----------



## cd1963

This just came in from my watchmaker. Yay!!!!


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today,time for the *Cauny *_Submarine_,powered by FHF96/2, having a chat with a friend's *Pulsar*.


----------



## QWatchQ

Gallet Chronograph with EP4


----------



## JP71624

In Edinburgh for one more night before heading off to other regions of Scotland...

Edinburgh Castle:









On the grave marker of Robert the Bruce (King Robert I) at Melrose Abbey:









On the golden toe of David Hume on the Royal Mile in Old Town:









I brought this 1925 Longines along (as always, with GREAT thanks to SDASurrey) as it is the oldest wristwatch in my collection and has UK import stamps on the inner silver case back. It felt appropriate.


----------



## rainbowfix

Always a joy wearing this vulcain ... even if it's with a chrome case...  .. have a great day!


----------



## okidoc01

Seiko 6139 spedtimer









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBaeker

still rollin' with this '74. just find it fascinating to be so enamored with a watch from a design period that I experienced first hand(and did not particularly like at the time) during my most formative years as a young teen and before I got into design work. the slim case, textured along with the thin integrated bracelet along with the newly innovative [and very expensive!] quartz is an example of hi-70s design, saying good-bye to the 60s and the conservative designs the Swiss and japanese held onto for so long:


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP71624 said:


> In Edinburgh for one more night before heading off to other regions of Scotland...
> 
> Edinburgh Castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the grave marker of Robert the Bruce (King Robert I) at Melrose Abbey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the golden toe of David Hume on the Royal Mile in Old Town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought this 1925 Longines along (as always, with GREAT thanks to SDASurrey) as it is the oldest wristwatch in my collection and has UK import stamps on the inner silver case back. It felt appropriate.


Congrats again JP - your watch looks fab in Scotland ! Enjoy ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Avia for the arvo...



Cheers


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> Congrats again JP - your watch looks fab in Scotland ! Enjoy ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much, Scott!! We are certainly enjoying it here. Lovely place.


----------



## busmatt

Revving up the Rotary GT










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Fugitive Moi

AROLA and a shirt as I've been living it up in town


----------



## pilotswatch

Belonged to an RCAF pilot.


----------



## laikrodukas

Daaaaamn... Multi crown Omega very nice


----------



## Literustyfan

WWI Waltham Depollier Trench Watch, 15 jewels, sterling silver case, Arabic enamel dial with factory drilled lum dots and re-lumed hands.


----------



## Paleotime

A Lord Elgin from the Streamline series...c. 1938


----------



## Tomcat1960

Colorful tie and colorful watch - both go pretty well with a black shirt :-d



























Sandoz Automatic 'Mystérieuse', ref. 1788Z84-3, cal. FHF 908

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## cd1963

My Imperial bumper. I love the hands.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## slopingsteve

"Falling in love agaain, what am I to doooo? Never wanted tooooo....."
Hamilton Naughty Lass off ebay.
First one I've had with a "in through the front" and a split stem:absolutely fascinating.
Had to buy a crystal remover from the bay but they are amazing as well.
Once inside, very clean; no battery; no corrosion.
In with a battery with a insulating collar, and....
Nowt........
Ponder.......
Ponder some more.....
Remove battery, lever the bottom contact up just a fraction, and even before I can get the battery holder back into the correct position the balance is whizzing back and forth ready to take my finger off.
It is so cool...
The 505 movement will go into my Everest at some point in the future which will mean that I have a spare 500 movement that needs some TLC.
If anybody wants to have a go at it I'm sure we could work something out.
PS get a load of that seconds hand


----------



## howards4th

JP71624: Jared, looks like you guys are having an AWESOME time, Very Cool! I look forward to more pics. HAVE FUN!

Tomcat: The New Accutron you had on earlier is SWEET! love it!

Slopingsteve: Good looking Hammy! When you say the other 505 you have needs TLC, does that mean just a cleaning or does it need some work done to the movement?

Switching over to my1969 Deep Sea this afternoon.







Humming along nicely.
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## James A

Inspired by slopingsteve



Regards.


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet pilot.. n case is still pretty sharp....  .. clicking bezel with luminous numbers... and Panda dial... this one should have more wrist time ....  ...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## busmatt

Wearing one of my favourite pieces









1937 vertex AllProof 








Using a vintage Spong National mincer, making pork and chorizo burgers

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jackruff

mmmmm...pork and chorizo burgers....Just need some of this Matt (when processed!) to add a little extra kick...!


----------



## cd1963

This Mornings watch is a 40's Orator. Bold in Black. Enjoy.


----------



## efauser

One of 3 reasons I'm selling off a lot of my collection. Number 2 is being serviced and number 3 arrives today.


----------



## Bodyblue

Not real old (T1) but I snagged this because I dont run across many Caravelles in diver style in my travels. As soon as my wife saw it, it was no longer mine!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## rainbowfix

jackruff said:


> mmmmm...pork and chorizo burgers....Just need some of this Matt (when processed!) to add a little extra kick...!


U guys are making me hungry.....    especially with those good looking chilies ...


----------



## Renoldi

Arrived today


----------



## Zilladon

Benrus for Thursday!

=Patti


----------



## busmatt

Renoldi said:


> Arrived today


Awesome piece of 80's chic, time to put on a John Hughes film marathon






Ahh I remember them well 
Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

New to the collection: an otherwise nameless French watch (no, that's 'F', not 'T' :-d) branded for Volvo, the Swedish car maker.

It returned the other day from a rehab by my watchmaker who provided the tire-profiled rubber strap, too:



























Volvo advertising watch, cal. Lorsa P75A

In 'lesser' markets Volvo didn't issue or sell Swiss watches but gave away local products. The Lorsa P75A is a solid lower tier movement, here in the seventeen-jewels version, cased in a chrome-plated brass case.

Interesting to see that the watch carries a serial number on its back lid:










So maybe it was not such a cheap thing after all?

Anyway, I like how its dial color changes with the light.










Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Renoldi

busmatt said:


> Awesome piece of 80's chic, time to put on a John Hughes film marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I remember them well
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Indeed mate !

I was despretencious (uncareless) when I bought it. No regards , It' s a nice peace ! Fashion , I know, but really remember me 80/90's










Whit another strap color , what do you think ?


----------



## slopingsteve

That's not what I said. The original 500 mvt in the Everest has a problem with the box around the contact wires. If you know the 500 you'll know what I'm talking about. The box is home-made I think and only provides such intermittent contact that it is difficult to tell if anything else is wrong. I haven't the patience or expertise to experiment with it and the fact that it is now fast becoming an important historical artefact makes me loath to lose it to anyone who is going to wreck it completely - a quandary indeed.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## busmatt

Renoldi said:


> Indeed mate !
> 
> I was despretencious (uncareless) when I bought it. No regards , It' s a nice peace ! Fashion , I know, but really remember me 80/90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whit another strap color , what do you think ?


Classy, but I think I prefer the green one

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Still with* Cauny*! Today & Yesterday with the _Calendário_ (Calendar) powered by Unitas 376.


----------



## dspt

this one gets a lot of wrist time recently. It was on a blue leather band before, but I've switched to Bamby mesh from the same era. Pictures from yesterday - a rainy day turned sunny


----------



## James A

Still with Hamilton for Friday. Have a good weekend folks.



Regards,


----------



## Paleotime

Today...This Elgin...Cataloged only one year (1940) and on the original bracelet...


----------



## rainbowfix

These old Carrera sits ... oh .. so well on the wrist!..  .. Have a great day everyone... weekend's coming..


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## vinataba

Benrus


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## James A

Rocking watch and Bund Anzac.I'm gonna call it Bund Jovi.Regards,


----------



## anzac1957

James A said:


> Rocking watch and Bund Anzac.I'm gonna call it Bund Jovi.Regards,


Thanks, James.. I was the beneficiary of the skills of a friendly strapmaker.. that is his first in that style and is handmade...


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wow - sad news for blues music lovers - 'The King' - BB King passed away at 89 - so my first thought was what watch to wear today to honour him - I don't have a blues watch and the original Delta Blues musicians probably didn't wear watches !!!

So I looked at pictures of BB King to see if he had a watch on and he wears a gold bracelet without a watch - see pic.

I saw him once in London about 10 years ago - fab music

So I then I thought okay he was born in 1925 so the closest watch I have is this Longines white gold, enamel inlaid, Art Deco tonneau from 1929 - RIP BB - cheers to all blues music fans everywhere - and everyone else of course !! Scott

'KEEP CALM BY LISTEING TO THE BLUES' !!!

''Up on a mountain
I'm drowning in the sea
All the clocks say midnight
When the blues come over me"




























Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotswatch

Playing in the sun.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Wishing you all a fine weekend. It's a lovely sunny day here.

1965 Manhattan for today.

P1014829 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1014824 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1014823 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Renoldi

German Junghans quartz



















Über alles


----------



## Giotime

UG Polerouter


----------



## Paleotime

> Wow - sad news for blues music lovers - 'The King' - BB King passed away at 89 - so my first thought was what watch to wear today to honour him - I don't have a blues watch and the original Delta Blues musicians probably didn't wear watches !!!
> 
> ...
> 
> I saw him once in London about 10 years ago - fab music


Sad news indeed...I was lucky enough to see him three times - each show was an amazing experience. "I'm a blues man but a good man"...

The world is a smaller place...

Today - I am bare wristed in the rain.


----------



## cd1963

Good morning. Today I show off my ARSA.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with *Cauny *_Swiss Royal 2000_,powered by AS 1951

It has been a Cauny week to me...


----------



## JP71624

Catching back up with shots while I'm still in Scotland. We worked our way up to Isle of Skye yesterday.


----------



## BartH

The Gallet... W-O-W!


----------



## slopingsteve

It has been a strange day. I am convinced that I have just been going round in circles - you know what I mean; it is very frustrating and totally inexplicable. Admittedly I did get up when it was dark this morning and I may have picked up the wrong watch.....


----------



## eddiesleftfoot

New to me Chronographe Suisse


----------



## Lothianjavert

First Moscow alarm


----------



## slopingsteve

Sorry about that....not.
Explanation: as soon as I thought of it I thought,"That should make 'em larf!"
It is in fact a desk clock in the form of a paperweight made by Westclox in the USA in or about 1936.
The bezel is bakelite, very friable and not often found without a crack or split completely.
I got this at a village fete and I bet the owner didn't know it had been donated.
I don't expect to find anything better, ever, at a village fete, but I'll keep looking......


----------



## busmatt

Was it a proper village fete? With Whack A Rat and lots of straws with raffle tickets in and let's not forget the best contest of all, Wellie Wanging

Nice clock by the way

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Wibbs

Quiet evening in so I'm wearing this lump of 70's madness.









These are so twitchy and delicate I wear it when the only thing moving much in me is my pulse.


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Seiko again today. Old pic as its a grey old day out there today :-(










*

WOW GT, pretty funky* :-!










*One day....*



Henry Krinkle said:


>


*Nice TC, I need to keep an eye out for these Volvo branded watches. 
I don't think theres one you've posted that I haven't liked :-!*



Tomcat1960 said:


> Tomcat


----------



## Renoldi

Watching box on TV










Good forests incursions times...

You only live once ! Carpe diem !


----------



## rainbowfix

It's Bund Time.....


----------



## JP71624

BartH said:


> The Gallet... W-O-W!


Thanks so much!


----------



## anzac1957

Pinched minute hand from another watch for time being..



Cheers


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Giotime

Wakmann. Valjoux 23


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## cd1963

Today's watch is an amazing Hamilton Illinois that just arrived.


----------



## slopingsteve

A quite unusual Basis De Luxe One-jewel triple date watch.
It has a hidden plastic bezel ring with the months on which you turn until the correct one appears in the window at the top.
The watch looks after all the rest. It even has a quick-set day-date facility, all in a watch which probably used to cost 
£5 I would have thought.........unless you know better......

From the boot sale this morning. Probably time wasted, in the great scheme of things, tidying, swapping the balance over to get it working,
polishing the crystal, but time agreeably wasted.


----------



## Paleotime

Pretty fresh off my bench - a 1938 Elgin. Unbelievably the inside caseback had no service marks - but everything was in good shape. A good scrub and kissed with oil and she is running nicely now.


----------



## okidoc01

Sunday couch diving with the Seawolf









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 4009450
> 
> 
> A quite unusual Basis De Luxe One-jewel triple date watch.
> It has a hidden plastic bezel ring with the months on which you turn until the correct one appears in the window at the top.
> The watch looks after all the rest. It even has a quick-set day-date facility, all in a watch which probably used to cost
> £5 I would have thought.........unless you know better......
> 
> From the boot sale this morning. Probably time wasted, in the great scheme of things, tidying, swapping the balance over to get it working,
> polishing the crystal, but time agreeably wasted.


A nice way to 'waste' time..


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Raketa dial and movement recased.


----------



## jackruff

Preparation for slow cook Sunday......Wearing a no name LED watch bought new in the 70's....


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Launching my 'Gangsta Rap' career today, but I think it needs diamonds, lots of diamonds :-d

https://www.watchuseek.com/f385/smiths-travel-alarm-clock-1917186.html#post16125114


----------



## anzac1957

Fugitive Moi said:


> Launching my 'Gangsta Rap' career today, but I think it needs diamonds, lots of diamonds :-d
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f385/smiths-travel-alarm-clock-1917186.html#post16125114


Bigger is better... LOL...



Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

Ok given the other H Moser Tonneau discussion I decided to wear my silver Moser Trench from about 1916/17 to Church - fab weather here in Surrey - hope that's true for EVERYONE ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve

anzac1957 said:


> Bigger is better... LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Or more is better?


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Just back from the Sunday flea market and happy.

My intentions where to get another Cauny Diver, this time a Caunymatic,but...

Instead of the Cauny,brought back these two...

_*Bussingue* Extra ( never heard ) with a Felsa 4009 movement

My grail would be a Cauny powered by this Felsa 4009 movement,but not easy to find... anyway this one got the Portuguese calendar,so today it's... Domingo!

_ *Seiko* ( UFO ) 6138. it's a well known watch by Seiko and a heavy one too!

For the next days under _Keep Time _trials... ( Bussingue with the Felsa 4009 movement was serviced in 2014,inscription inside the back case)

The only regret is that i let go the Seiko LM... It was in good condition and nice looking too,but with me, didn't get much wrist time and since i'm not a watch colector,maybe will find another person to give what he deserves, wrist time!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Fugitive Moi said:


> *Nice TC, I need to keep an eye out for these Volvo branded watches.
> I don't think theres one you've posted that I haven't liked :-!*


Thanks a lot, FM! The heyday of classic Volvo design happened to see the last hurrah of the affordable mechanical watch. My personal ride, an 850, is from a time when quartz ruled supreme already:





















Fugitive Moi said:


> Seiko again today. Old pic as its a grey old day out there today :-(


Aaah - cool! It seems they reused this case and dial in a Series 5:










What reference is your's, if I'm allowed to ask?

@ cd1963: what a beauty this Hamilton is! Truly is!

@ slopingsteve: a very cool watch, that Basis! You know I've got this soft spot for these workhorses ... should you ever split with it, please let me know ;-)

@ Pedro Pereira: you find these on _fleamarkets_??? Do you see me gett'n green with envy?

Seriously - very, VERY nice finds, both of them! A Seiko UFO is something I need for my collection, too ;-)

* * *​
Today on the wrist: another fat boy, new to the cast:



























Anker Automatic Diver cal. (prob.) PUW 1460

This noisy Seventies' thing is not just noisy, but big too: 48 mm East-to-West and North-to-South. Circular, indeed - it's just the burnishing that makes it look like an Omega Geneve Dynamic on steroids :-d



















;-)

The seller wrote that the case is made of steel, which is not the case. But I forgive him, because the case is really heavy, the chrome plating really thick and the lid doesn't mention materials at all (only the pressure rating):










Best regards
Tomcat

PS: the movement is still guesswork as I haven't been able to unscrew the back lid. There is no immediate need to do so, however, because the movement is running great and is absolutely precise. Other Anker divers I've found in the www carry PUWs inside, and the PUW 1460 fits the bill nicely regarding jewel coount (25), frequency (18,000 bph) and timeframe (early 1970s). If anybody has better information, I'd love to hear it! Thank you!


----------



## Paleotime

My 1947 Bulova President "A"...


----------



## mkws

Vintage for the day...








And an afternoon swap for contemporary:


----------



## Giotime

Hamilton Gordon. 18k case. 982 Medallion movement. Circa 1954


----------



## slopingsteve

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello
> 
> Just back from the Sunday flea market and happy.
> 
> My intentions where to get another Cauny Diver, this time a Caunymatic,but...
> 
> Instead of the Cauny,brought back these two...
> 
> _*Bussingue* Extra ( never heard ) with a Felsa 4009 movement
> 
> My grail would be a Cauny powered by this Felsa 4009 movement,but not easy to find... anyway this one got the Portuguese calendar,so today it's... Domingo!
> 
> _ *Seiko* ( UFO ) 6138. it's a well known watch by Seiko and a heavy one too!
> 
> For the next days under _Keep Time _trials... ( Bussingue with the Felsa 4009 movement was serviced in 2014,inscription inside the back case)
> 
> The only regret is that i let go the Seiko LM... It was in good condition and nice looking too,but with me, didn't get much wrist time and since i'm not a watch colector,maybe will find another person to give what he deserves, wrist time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> /QUOTE]This was my boot sale find this a.m. It has an AS1700 movement which has a knackered ratchet wheel so I had to wind it with a screw driver to get it going.I have hopes...


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## cd1963

Here is a wonderful old Urgos.


----------



## rainbowfix

Going Skipper today... a little color fo Monday..


----------



## okidoc01

Grilling some fish for lunch 









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## tle

not very well known brand..but from a respected family name!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today on my wrist:



























BWC Day+Date cal. ETA 2639R

The first-generation Day+Date caliber makes a remarkably thin watch:










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Arola again today.












Tomcat1960 said:


> Aaah - cool! It seems they reused this case and dial in a Series 5:
> 
> What reference is your's, if I'm allowed to ask?
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


No problem TC, Dial code is 6119-5520T, Case back is 6119-5450, born in April '73


----------



## Renoldi

World diver


----------



## efauser

efauser said:


> One of 3 reasons I'm selling off a lot of my collection. Number 2 is being serviced and number 3 arrives today.


Reason number 3.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Paleotime

Another President...c. 1936...


----------



## Tomcat1960

efauser said:


> Reason number 3.
> View attachment 4028082


Now _that's _what I call a reason |>

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

Just through the letter box-
A Voumard 2000 from around the mid `70`s I believe.
Not been able to find a lot of info on the company but it seems it was an independent Swiss brand that expired around the time of the quartz revolution.
This model most notable for being set and wound from the back (slightly tricky but I`m hoping to get the hang of it)
In almost new condition this one -along with its original boxes and slim mesh bracelet which fastens back under itself with a push clasp to give a nice slim profile to compliment the streamline case style.
Not valuable as far as I know but quite quirky.
I also bought a gold one (N.O.S) but may flip that one to pay for a few imminent servicing bills :0(


























Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Border-Reiver

Haven't tried the left combination yet, Perhaps going in style next month.


----------



## James A

New to me Oris today.



Regards,


----------



## cd1963

This came in today. These old imperials have soooooooo much character.


----------



## Giotime

Waltham Premier. 18k case. 21 Jewel Riverside 750 movement. 1935


----------



## abzack

Just back from the beach and this was waiting in the mail.








(The four Pauls were PAUL BUHRE, PAUL GARNIER, PAUL MAILLARDET, and PAUL PICOT.)


----------



## jackruff

James A said:


> New to me Oris today.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


I usually don't do reposts but this is such a crisp example it deserves a second look....Very nice James...


----------



## jackruff

Damn computers....!!! Repost of a repost...


----------



## rainbowfix

Some morning fuel n an Autavia to start the day.... Have a great day !


----------



## dj898

With the arrival of 3.5V modified Accucell my M7 is alive again! ^^


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Russian for third day in a row


----------



## howards4th

Accutron N3 today.







Switched over to this fine Helbros this evening from the the early 50's.
Had to try out this new strap I received for my Birthday.














Very Comfortable.
You got to love watch stuff for your Birthdays. 
Thank you my lovely wife!

Cheers to all!


----------



## busmatt

Happy birthday, sharp looking strap 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

jackruff said:


> I usually don't do reposts but this is such a crisp example it deserves a second look....Very nice James...


Thanks Jackruff,

Actually an interesting movement within this one I'll post later.

Regards,


----------



## anzac1957

A couple of redials... LOL





Samsung Gear 2 Neo.. so not a 'real' watch...



Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

A good friend found a more suitable minute hand for the Waltham...



Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Demonfinder: that Voumard is awesome! |>

Today on my wrist: an indecent woman*:



























Roxy 'Anker', kal. PUW 1561

*) 'Roxy?' This is a name for a raunchy film performer, but not for a watch, right? :-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Citizen today.


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## efauser

efauser said:


> One of 3 reasons I'm selling off a lot of my collection. Number 2 is being serviced and number 3 arrives today.





efauser said:


> Reason number 3.
> View attachment 4028082


Reason number 2 is back. Probably should have presented them in numerical order but it gave me a chance to figure out the multi-quote function.


----------



## laikrodukas

Reasons approved!
Flightmaster is dope


----------



## efauser

laikrodukas said:


> Reasons approved!
> Flightmaster is dope


Thanks. It's one heavy mother..., too.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Tomcat1960 said:


> Today on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWC Day+Date cal. ETA 2639R
> 
> The first-generation Day+Date caliber makes a remarkably thin watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Love it!!!! 

Since Sunday with the *Seiko* 6138...


----------



## okidoc01

Pogue on a hot day...









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Giotime

Some of these old Wylers have very interesting faces!


----------



## rainbowfix

Some Lemania goodness today  

SAAF issued.....


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Giotime: wonderful dial, and wonderful hands on that Wyler, indeed! |>

@ Pedro Pereira: thanks a lot! That BWC is one of my most elegant watches ;-) That UFO turned out beautiful, no?

Today I'm wearing the brown-faced French diver which has grown upon me: each time I'm wearing it I like it better ;-):



























E.B.F. Plongeur Automatic cal. FE 3611

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## DC guy

Good morning from "My Precious"


----------



## DC guy

anzac1957 said:


> A couple of redials... LOL
> 
> Samsung Gear 2 Neo.. so not a 'real' watch...
> 
> Cheers


A skeleton watch would be the ultimate irony on a Smartwatch


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Unknown Wittnauer and lots of tiny boxes on a typical Wednesday.


----------



## demonfinder

Another new arrival ...my contribution to keeping my postman gainfully employed and preventing Amazon from taking over the world !
One of the last in house Roamer Anfibio`s an MST 522 from the early 1970`s.
Difficult to catch it in the pics but it has a deep midnight blue dial centre that graduates to almost black at the minute markers.
Roamer two piece waterproof case and semi hidden original crown.
No idea of it`s service history but keeping within about + 15 secs a day- so not too bad.

























Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## cd1963

Another really nice Bucherer.


----------



## Emre

It was a bad month, got just a vintage movement :-! Anybody recognizes what it is?


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

LOVELY. What year (+/-)?



James A said:


> New to me Oris today.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

The UFO turned out beautiful apart minor scratches but since it passed time keeping tests,it's time for the _*Bussingue*_,powered by Felsa 4009...


----------



## howards4th

Giotime said:


> Some of these old Wylers have very interesting faces!


Interesting face indeed. Really nice!

Mine is a Dynawind from the early sixties I believe. 







I have always liked the back on this one.














See through case back is cool!


----------



## Giotime

Caseback and Bezel are both totally cool on that Wyler!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Taking Mum to hospital for some tests today,









What better than the Frankland's vital pulse?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ busmatt: hopefully, nothing serious? I keep my fingers crossed anyway that everything turns out well for your mum!

For me, the Seventies' Eternamatic:



























Eternamatic 2002, ref. 170-T, cal. 12824

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## pamaro

this german vintage watch.


----------



## jackruff

1965ish Poljot 3017....Love the space related chrono....


----------



## Giotime

The two tone blue dial on this Timex looks much better in real life. Fun watch.


----------



## citizendive77

Marvin ....


----------



## laikrodukas

Giotime said:


> The two tone blue dial on this Timex looks much better in real life. Fun watch.


Cool enough in photo :O


----------



## mkws

Emre said:


> It was a bad month, got just a vintage movement :-! Anybody recognizes what it is?
> 
> View attachment 4054234


It is a Chezard dead-beat seconds movement, and this one was apparently once in one of these dead-beat Doxa watches, which currently are some of the most collectible pieces produced by the brand.


----------



## howards4th

Giotime said:


> The two tone blue dial on this Timex looks much better in real life. Fun watch.


WOW! LOVE that dial. VERY COOL!
I must say Timex's really talk to me!


----------



## Emre

mkws said:


> It is a Chezard dead-beat seconds movement, and this one was apparently once in one of these dead-beat Doxa watches, which currently are some of the most collectible pieces produced by the brand.


Spot on mkws.

I guess it's Chezard 115,it's my second one after Chezard 7400.Now this will be one good project to find a case. Will create later a thread for suggestions.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## yessir69




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve

Gladius Digitest Jump-hour.
This is the watch for when you don't want to know the time. It is pretty well impossible to read at a glance. Welding, space-walking, heart surgery, in fact anything that you are doing has to be put aside so you can concentrate on the minute ring and work out whether it is going up or down and whether the minutes are adding on or being subtracted from the only just visible number that has just passed or is just coming up. Needless to say I've missed a lot of trains because of this watch.
Keeps really good time and looks fabulous with the almost Breitling-like seconds hand in the centre and I love the huge screen.


----------



## James A

Giving my Omega LCD an outing today. I've noticed a few of the twentysomethings sporting 70's style reproduction LCD's. I've had to do a doubletake as I've noticed these watches. Anyway here is an original below. Have a good weekend everyone.



Regards,


----------



## GUTuna

No dive watch here. Friday is a vintage Doxa.


----------



## andsan




----------



## busmatt

One from the early days of my collection









Omega Dynamic TV Dial

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MrOllium

Olympia Orient DayDate


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Giotime: yeah - that Dynabeat is cool! (Its crystal deserves a little polishing, no? ;-)) I just received one from my watchmaker - to be shown tomorrow.

@ slopingsteve: wow - that Gladius is awesome! Love it!



busmatt said:


> One from the early days of my collection


Doesn't make it a bad one, does it? ;-)

For me, it's my favourite diver:



























Precimax 'Aquamax Safety', ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782



@ all: enjoy the Whitsun weekend ahead!

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## Renoldi

Hong Kong international time precision corp. (One jewel cheap mov.)

Bolivia electra 2000


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## slopingsteve

Renoldi said:


> Hong Kong international time precision corp. (One jewel cheap mov.)
> 
> Bolivia electra 2000


Why do you keep it in you fish tank?


----------



## Giotime

Lord Elgin. Thanks to GJ, our resident Elgin specialist for introducing me to this model.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Renoldi

slopingsteve said:


> Why do you keep it in you fish tank?


It' s just a basquet with some shells


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> Doesn't make it a bad one, does it? ;-)
> 
> Kind regards
> Tomcat


Not really, in fact it's a dream to wear and has a great movement but it was purchased before I really knew what I was doing and it's a fairly horrendous redial but I love it anyway and one day I'll find an original dial 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## 93EXCivic

Yesterday










Today (not quite vintage yet)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Something fascinating about these old watches....



Cheers


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Certina today. Still missing a second hand, but the mailman has one on the way


----------



## GUTuna

I will be a Rotarian on Saturday


----------



## PAUL H.

From "1974" Cheers p


----------



## anzac1957

This one today....





Cheers


----------



## Giotime

GP Gyromatic. Yea pretty sure the dial was refinished, but still looks real nice on the wrist.


----------



## busmatt

Another omega from my early collecting days










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## PAUL H.

busmatt said:


> Another omega from my early collecting days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Nice one Matt - have the exact watch given to me in 1975!! Cheers p :-!


----------



## PAUL H.

This one today - have a great Saturday!! Cheers p


----------



## pilotswatch

You have a very nice example of this type of watch. Congrats!












citizendive77 said:


> Marvin ....


----------



## Literustyfan

My Memorial Day weekend WWI trench watch, just got it all put back together.

WWI Elgin "General Joffre" Trench Watch, GIANT Size 6s, 54mm by 39mm, BOLD Arabic military dial with lum dots and original hands, factory crown, Mealy Manufacturing DUO shrapnel guard.

Illinois semi-hermetic nickel case with swivel lugs, hand made Khaki strap with 1918 B&N strap fastener.

VERY RARE size 6s, grade 168, 16 jewel movement with a SOLID GOLD TRAIN down to the escape wheel, solid gold raised jewel chatons and balance wheel screws, sapphire jewels on the pallet fork.


----------



## MrCairo

Rado Voyager (1970s?) one of the octagonal case variations  Powered by a Rado-signed ETA 2879


----------



## Giotime

Literustyfan said:


> My Memorial Day weekend WWI trench watch, just got it all put back together.
> 
> WWI Elgin "General Joffre" Trench Watch, GIANT Size 6s, 54mm by 39mm, BOLD Arabic military dial with lum dots and original hands, factory crown, Mealy Manufacturing DUO shrapnel guard.
> 
> Illinois semi-hermetic nickel case with swivel lugs, hand made Khaki strap with 1918 B&N strap fastener.
> 
> VERY RARE size 6s, grade 168, 16 jewel movement with a SOLID GOLD TRAIN down to the escape wheel, solid gold raised jewel chatons and balance wheel screws, sapphire jewels on the pallet fork.
> 
> View attachment 4084057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084033
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084009


WOW! What a beautiful movement. Sure looks it survived the Great War quite well.


----------



## Oldlyme14

Wearing my Lord Elgin, 30 jewel, American made 760 automatic movement today:





































Just noticed the interesting shock protection bracket that holds the shock jewel in place on the balance wheel:










Mark S.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Deleted. Double post.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Vintage Pilot Regalis , automatic bumper.


----------



## cd1963

Another nice old Bucherer. I restored it for sentimental reasons. The original dial was trash.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Vintage Smiths right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack




----------



## citizendive77

Vintage gold Tellus


----------



## busmatt

Rotary 17jewel hand winder










Found this cool old advert on YouTube 
It'll look smashing on your wrist 






Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## pamaro

this vintage junghans.


----------



## okidoc01

62mas









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## vandervenus

Running around with my Enicar Oceanpearl chronograph; one of the most beautiful chronos Enicar ever produced IMO. There seems to be a craze going on about the 'Jim Clark' Sherpa Graph. That is no doubt a fantastic watch, but I'm a sucker for watches from the seventies. There so colorful and extravagant b-)


----------



## Giotime

Wittnauer Braille . Must be a talking iWatch to replace this now. I like low-tech. My grandfathers watch. Runs great.


----------



## slopingsteve

This was the second watch that I ever bought. Many moons ago I took it apart to see what was going on, and couldn't put it together again. So it languished in a box of bits until a couple of weeks passed when I was looking for a case to put another movement into. First off I found the front case then the back and then I thought "I know where the movement is for that!" and then I had to send of for a stem and NOW all I have to do is finish the shortening of the stem to the correct length and I've got a watch which keeps really good time and commemorates the first man-made object to be sent into orbit. I don't think it is particularly valuable but it deserves to be alive....
PS If anybody has got one of the little inserts that goes on the back of the case I would be interested in it to complete the watch.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## PAUL H.

One of these today - have a great day - Cheers p............ :-!



1971 nos


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Giotime: as promised - my accurate Timex Dynabeat my watchmaker surprised me with the other day:



























Timex Electric Dynabeat, cal. M254

'Surprised me?' Well, first of all, the offer came as a surprise, and second, its condition is marvellous - almost like NOS! Its gilt case shows no wear, dial and hands look brand new. 'Dynabeat' finally indicates that it has one of Timex's venerable 28,800 bph electric balance motors running so much more accurate than their older 21,600 bph brethren. (Now I need an 'Electronic', too, where a diode or a quartz control the amplitude and thus timekeeping. Nice watch, Paul H. :-!)

I have to ask my watchmaker which battery she used, ...










... as the 'Timex 1500A Cell' is no longer available, so it's replaced with 'standard' cells, resulting in excessively bad timekeeping. This one, however, is pretty accurate.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Giotime

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Giotime: as promised - my accurate Timex Dynabeat my watchmaker surprised me with the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timex Electric Dynabeat, cal. M254
> 
> 'Surprised me?' Well, first of all, the offer came as a surprise, and second, its condition is marvellous - almost like NOS! Its gilt case shows no wear, dial and hands look brand new. 'Dynabeat' finally indicates that it has one of Timex's venerable 28,800 bph electric balance motors running so much more accurate than their older 21,600 bph brethren. (Now I need an 'Electronic', too, where a diode or a quartz control the amplitude and thus timekeeping. Nice watch, Paul H. :-!)
> 
> I have to ask my watchmaker which battery she used, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... as the 'Timex 1500A Cell' is no longer available, so it's replaced with 'standard' cells, resulting in excessively bad timekeeping. This one, however, is pretty accurate.
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Awesome and interesting Dynabeat. In fact that may be the most attractive Dynabeat I have seen. And yes mine is also very accurate. And has this great unusual tick sound. I'll post my two electronics later today or tomorrow. One is more dress style and the other is a Time Zone. Thanks for the look. Great watch.

Giotime


----------



## James A

Stayed on LCD time this weekend.



Keeping it on for the start of the working week. Little LCD love.

Regards,


----------



## PAUL H.

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Giotime: as promised - my accurate Timex Dynabeat my watchmaker surprised me with the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timex Electric Dynabeat, cal. M254
> 
> 'Surprised me?' Well, first of all, the offer came as a surprise, and second, its condition is marvellous - almost like NOS! Its gilt case shows no wear, dial and hands look brand new. 'Dynabeat' finally indicates that it has one of Timex's venerable 28,800 bph electric balance motors running so much more accurate than their older 21,600 bph brethren. (Now I need an 'Electronic', too, where a diode or a quartz control the amplitude and thus timekeeping. Nice watch, Paul H. :-!)
> 
> I have to ask my watchmaker which battery she used, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... as the 'Timex 1500A Cell' is no longer available, so it's replaced with 'standard' cells, resulting in excessively bad timekeeping. This one, however, is pretty accurate.
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Great Timex Dynabeat - it will take a 357 battery - Thanks p


----------



## cd1963

Today I'm wearing a Lucerne Skin Diver


----------



## 93EXCivic

Vintage Russian LED today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fugitive Moi

*A bright watch 
*









*For a dull day :-(
*


----------



## anzac1957

Semi-retired watchmaker helped me out with a glass crystal that was pretty close fit.. after some gentle 'trimming' using a wet stone it now fits.. the first one he gave me cracked as it slipped into place..



Cheers


----------



## Giotime

My two Timex Electronics. Notice one is a Time Zone with crown at 3 from the 70s. The other is an earlier backset West German model from the 60s. I am partial to these back sets . I believe they are more highly jewelled and according to some better built, but who really knows.


----------



## busmatt

Bank holiday Monday and I'm taking the Smiths for a run









It has a lovely profile on the wrist 









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## dandsoo

Vintage diver for me today


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Giotime: nice Electronics! |> Like most this 'Time Zone' ;-)) 
(Erm .. what exactly do you mean by 'backsets'?)

For me, it's the all-stainless, scar-faced Timex again:



























Timex Automatic, ref. 37319 10979, cal. M109

The case has been refurbished to as-new condition by a friend of my watchmaker, with crisp edges and a lovely sunburst on the lugs:



















Best,
Tomcat


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollonaught

Passing the time,Mithras 60`s chrono style......






.........must say there are some uber nice watches this month.


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## citizendive77

Omega '62.....


----------



## Giotime

Timex Electric and Electronic Backsets.

As per title , the setting crown is directly on the caseback.
@Tom Cat. Short story. Timex bought Laco Watch Company in Germany 1959ish to take advantage of their electric technology and get into this market. Earliest Backsets had a screw in setting crown. This model has 11 jewels, and is from early 1960s. This is cal 67. Slightly later versions mid 60s had no screw in crown. Have 7 jewels. This is cal 84 for electrics and cal 87 for electronics. Later electrics were produced in Taiwan or Philippines, cal 40, with fewer or no jewels. Apparently some of these early electrics are Laco branded. Love to get one of those.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

I am not wearing vintage today, but I so rarely get a chance to post here, I'm going to go ahead and post my watch anyway. At least it is vintage inspired. The Fiftieth Anniversary Limited Edition Diastar on a beautiful spring morning:

P1014864 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1014863 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## James A

All the Timex talk has inspired me to wear my Time machine today.



Regards,


----------



## Giotime

James A said:


> All the Timex talk has inspired me to wear my Time machine today.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


So cool!


----------



## PAUL H.

One of these tonite!! 1979 / 1980 Cheers p



:-!


----------



## anzac1957

The other Unicorn today.... :-!



Cheers


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Roamer today


----------



## busmatt

Funny how the simplest things in life can bring so much pleasure










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas

nonvintage terminator today :|


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Laikrodukas: looks more like a Cylon commando's watch :-d

Today, it's an outing for the Vietnam era Zodiac Sea Wolf. Maybe its original owner bought it on a troop ship out of San Diego for the princely sum of $ 49.95:



























Zodiac Sea Wolf, cal. 70

A full grown, 200 meter divers' watch, still light enough to be carried by a poppy flower ...



















... yet still impressive on the wrist:










;-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## cd1963

Titus today.


----------



## citizendive77

Seiko chrono....


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## 93EXCivic

Grilling some burgers and drinking some beer with my vintage Olma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack




----------



## cd1963

Clinton M Miars was born in Hennepin, Minnesota in December 1898. While I have not yet found a record of his military service, he was of exactly the right age to get an all expenses paid tour of France upon turning 18. Like so many men of the time, he received a watch as a gift. His is lovingly engraved by his mother Ida and two sisters, Helen and Mabel. Had he gone to war, he happily survived and by 1920 had settled in Rosebud, Montana. He passed in 1969 aged 70.

I don't know the watch's history since then but I found it on eBay in 2014.


Here is the love.


----------



## busmatt

Following James A's lead from earlier this month









This MemoMaster is carrying a few battle scars but to my mind that just means the first owner was so happy with his watch that he wore it every day and it proves that these early digitals are tough enough to cope with whatever is thrown at them.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

Following on from cd1963 with a watch also engraved and given to man heading off to France during the Great War..



Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today, my Constellation:



























Omega Constellation ref. 168.046 cal. 1001


Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Giotime

Hamilton Thinomatic. 25 jewel microrotor. 14k case.


----------



## Literustyfan

Waterproof watch needed for today here in Houston, Texas!


----------



## v8chrono

POLJOT Strela Kirova K138CYB - Not quite vintage in age but certainly in looks, uses a mechanical wind up movement too.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> Today, my Constellation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Constellation ref. 168.046 cal. 1001
> 
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Nice one Tomcat.


----------



## cd1963

Tonight I'll howl at the moon!


----------



## James A

Oris today.



Regards,


----------



## slopingsteve

Wrong. Sorry


----------



## abzack




----------



## Giotime

Wittnauer. Revue 76 movement. 14k case


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Back to the 80's









The first watch I ever brought myself

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder

Another recent arrival: A Swiss Voumard dress watch from around the early 1960`s I think.
It`s not going to set the world alight -just an everyday AS / ST Caliber 1803 inside.
It`s in excellent condition though-plating in good condition,keeping good time and a date too .. £25 (incl new leather strap ) well spent methinks .



















Happy winding,
Demonfinder


----------



## Emre

Wearing my Airman which just came from restoration. Decided to keep some spurs on hands from its Vietnam history.









This is how I got it some months ago:


----------



## Bogartrules

Got this over the holiday weekend. It's a older Waltham diver. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Emre said:


> Wearing my Airman which just came from restoration. Decided to keep some spurs on hands from its Vietnam history.
> 
> View attachment 4138329
> 
> 
> This is how I got it some months ago:
> 
> View attachment 4138337


Hands are PERFECT!


----------



## efauser

Emre said:


> Wearing my Airman which just came from restoration. Decided to keep some spurs on hands from its Vietnam history.
> 
> View attachment 4138329
> 
> 
> This is how I got it some months ago:
> 
> View attachment 4138337


That looks great!


----------



## efauser

The more I wear this, the more I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Emre

Thanks Eric and Laikrodukas. I hesitated for the hands during the project but wearing it since the morning I started adoring its wrinkles and wear


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## JP71624




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

Seeing all these AWESOME Timex's today has inspired me to wear my late 60's Timex backset.






















Giotime: Love your Timex Backsets 

PAUL H: Both of your Timex Quartz...AWESOME :-!

Tomcat: Nice Seawolf! b-) Always on my "want list"|> That's two in your collection now right?

JP: Nice Bully Jared! Very sharp!!! |>|>

I hope everyone has a nice weekend coming up!

Kind Regards,
Chris


----------



## Kemaal

Omega cal.552 today. Case diameter 34mm has become some what of a standard for me.


----------



## slopingsteve

..














.
.....glanced at this on my ebay feed the other day and thought "That's quite cute and quite reasonably priced and probably easy to sort out", so I bid and bought.
It arrived today and was waiting when I got home. The pic on top shows a grubby Cortebert Shock Absorber with a grubby strap and a knackered crystal with no crown. Winding with a screwdriver suggested that it was raring to go......
Five hours later and with no dinner to speak of, the watch underneath appears:replaced crystal, cleaned case and hands, replaced crown and stem,cleaned strap and to be as honest as I can, she looks f*****g amazeballs. Really beaut enamelled face, very clever expanding strap by German firm Fischer which you can just clip sections in or out of, and going like a dog on a skateboard.
Very pleased.


----------



## laikrodukas

I was weak and sliped.... for the lugs, for the roman, for the two tone


----------



## slopingsteve

Understandable in the face of temptation such as that......


----------



## cd1963

Found the watch... found the strap... put it all together... Voila.


----------



## James A

Aah, Friday. Gateway to the weekend.
Have a good one everyone.



Regards,


----------



## Giotime

Timex 400s. For those who don't know, Timex actually made a legit, reasonable quality 17 jewel watch for a couple years in early 60's. 2 variations. Both shown here. One from Laco-durowe factory in West Germany and the other from Japan using Seiko-Hattori movement. Both these watches work great. Eat your heart out PP. Well they are easier to collect.


----------



## GUTuna

Zodiac SST 36000 - Such a great thin movement


----------



## anzac1957

Searched through the watches and found this Buren Grand Prix sold by Skeates Bros. Of Auckland .. the building is still there on Queen Street, but the business of Skeates Bros is long gone...



Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

Found this pic on the net of the original store of Skeates Bros....



Cheers


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## dspt

very impressed with the timex watches here!


----------



## Bogartrules

Anyone know anything about this 60's diver? It's a Avia Swiss star can't find anything else on it.


----------



## laikrodukas

Enjoying this cutie today  Omega Medicus with the first SC(Seconde au Centre) caliber from Omega


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Rado Balboa Great.

P1014925 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1014936 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1014932 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1014927 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## laikrodukas

@Henry: Your Rados inspired me to get one too. Waiting for it to arrive


----------



## Henry Krinkle

laikrodukas said:


> @Henry: Your Rados inspired me to get one too. Waiting for it to arrive


Nice, that will be not older than 1957 and not newer than 1961 or so. The modern logo was first used in 1962.


----------



## kazrich

This evening it's a smart super compressor


----------



## PAUL H.

"Made in USA" today - Cheers p


----------



## cd1963

Todays watch. A Waltham once owned by Wilfred H Tosch U.S. Army 36833952.


----------



## slopingsteve

Giotime said:


> Timex 400s. For those who don't know, Timex actually made a legit, reasonable quality 17 jewel watch for a couple years in early 60's. 2 variations. Both shown here. One from Laco-durowe factory in West Germany and the other from Japan using Seiko-Hattori movement. Both these watches work great. Eat your heart out PP. Well they are easier to collect.


I asked my watchmaker for a hairy Timex and he gave me a black eye.


----------



## efauser




----------



## 93EXCivic

cd1963 said:


> Todays watch. A Waltham once owned by Wilfred H Tosch U.S. Army 36833952.


That watch is completely awesome.


----------



## peatnick

Certina Alarm on NATO









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Giotime

Hamilton Sentinel 1940. 987S Hacking movement.


----------



## 93EXCivic

New arrival. It is currently doesn't work right so it is going to be serviced very very soon. But otherwise it is absolutely perfect. Love the size and the exploding numerals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules

Just in off eBay and I got a damn good deal.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

This turned up yesterday 
















Continuing my Rotary kick, it popped up on eBay at a stupidly low buy it now price 

It's a Rotary Junior, I guess 40's and at 30mm it's quite small but it's light and comfy on the Perlon strap

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## alex79

1991 should nearly be vintage?


----------



## laikrodukas

not really


----------



## laikrodukas

Beware of wrist suckers!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Henry Krinkle said:


> Nice one Tomcat.


Thank you very much, Henry!

@ cd1963: yesss - such a white Sea Wolf is sorely missing from my collection ;-)



Giotime said:


> Wittnauer. Revue 76 movement. 14k case


Aaah ... those lugs! THOSE LUGS!

@ Emre: that Glycine is outstanding! Very nice idea to leave some vestiges of time on the hands :-!



howards4th said:


> Seeing all these AWESOME Timex's today has inspired me to wear my late 60's Timex backset.
> View attachment 4139705
> 
> View attachment 4139721
> 
> View attachment 4139729
> 
> (...)


Loooov-er-ly! Should you ever wish to part with this one, please consider me!



howards4th said:


> Tomcat: Nice Seawolf! b-) Always on my "want list"|> That's two in your collection now right?


Actually, three, plus one* on its way. I'll show them all to their advantages next week ;-)

*) Unfortunately, not the white-faced one I admired on cd1963 ;-)

@ slopingsteve: that Cortébert is insanely beautiful! Congratulations!

@ Giotime: yes - these '400' were the Timexes I had in mind when I thought of 'jewelled' Timex watches. I knew they used Durowe and Seiko movements, but couldn't find their designation. Now the hunt is on ;-)



cd1963 said:


> Todays watch. A Waltham once owned by Wilfred H Tosch U.S. Army 36833952.


Awesome!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

laikrodukas said:


> Beware of wrist suckers!


Too late! The Seamaster 'Compressor' has captured my wrist the third day now and there's little (if any) incentive to send it back to the box:



























Omega Seamaster 'Compressor', ref. 166.0042, cal. 565

Not only (in my eyes) the most beautiful sporty dress watch of all times, it sports also the nicest sea horse emblem on its perky back:





































Probably to stay where it is for the next days, too ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## PAUL H.

Have a great Sunday!! Cheers p :-!


----------



## slopingsteve

This, I promise, is the last time I mention this Cortebert. It is now as polished as I want it and it looks great imho. You will all know what I mean when I say it is difficult to get a good shot of a highly reflective object and this picture really doesn't do it justice.
Last day of May: I wonder what June will bring? The rain this morning meant that I didn't go booting but surfed ebay instead and I hope what I bought will be as intriguing as the chance finds at the boot sale.
See you next month.


----------



## cd1963

I wore this Longines yesterday. A cool gift from my lovely sister.


----------



## laikrodukas

---


----------



## laikrodukas

Tomcat1960 said:


> Too late! The Seamaster 'Compressor' has captured my wrist the third day now and there's little (if any) incentive to send it back to the box:
> 
> Omega Seamaster 'Compressor', ref. 166.0042, cal. 565
> 
> Not only (in my eyes) the most beautiful sporty dress watch of all times, it sports also the nicest sea horse emblem on its perky back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably to stay where it is for the next days, too ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Those square ones are such a relief after all the roundies 
My square respirator was very wristable... Until it foged..


----------



## cd1963

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ cd1963: yesss - such a white Sea Wolf is sorely missing from my collection


I'm glad you like my Seawolf Tomcat. Seeing yours was what inspired me to hunt one down. I'm sure you'll find a good one soon. They are so cool when you consider they are more than just a pretty face.


----------



## Giotime

laikrodukas said:


> Beware of wrist suckers!


What a beauty! Is that salmon/copper color? Is the case gold or ss and is it as thin and sleek as it appears in photo? Thanks. Really nice.


----------



## abzack

Sunday afternoon...puppies are out.


----------



## laikrodukas

Giotime said:


> What a beauty! Is that salmon/copper color? Is the case gold or ss and is it as thin and sleek as it appears in photo? Thanks. Really nice.


No idea about the color, it depends on light conditions  Other shots: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/*****vintage-wruw-may-2015*****-1856594-46.html#post16518001
Not the slimiest one but not a fatty too 
5,7mm w/o crystal
9,1mm with crystal


----------

